# Varmint and nuissance animal hunting question



## rockymtn_views

I am itching to go out and do some varmint hunting and possibly some coyote hunting. I live in SLC. I would actually like to try to get a few groundhogs If I understand the proclamation I am able to hunt them know, I am just not sure where to really look for them. Also where might a good place be to go and hunt jack rabbits?

I have also never done any predator type hunts and figured a coyote would be a good start since there is no season on them. Racoon would be fun to try as well. Is there anyone here that is willing to share some locations on where these type of animals might exist? Also what type of rifle set up would be good to use on coyotes, I figure my .22 LR is not going to do the job  I was also wondering if using an electronic call for coyote is against the law in Utah. 

Any help on this stuff would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sawsman

Prarie dogs are hard to come by in Utah. I think they're protected in several areas also. Check the rules in the proclamation.

Coyotes and jacks can be found in the west dessert. It is ok to use any type of a call for coyotes.

Get you a centerfire for the coyotes so you dont get any wounded runners, you'll want to put them out of their misery for good.

good luck!

sawsman


----------



## rugerdogdog

Prairie dogs are not hard to come by in Utah. You just have to know where to look. The closest ones to SLC are up past Evanston, Wy and down past Price, Ut. They are protected over by Vernal and the season doesn't open until 6/16.
Groundhogs however, which are what you asked about, are hard to come by. Rockchucks, which are similar, are easier to find. Up in the high mountains.
Most people consider something like the .204 Ruger to be the minimum for coyotes but mine does a very good job on them. Randy Andersen, one of the coyote gurus, does show some kills with a 22mag on his DVDs. I would only try that if the shots were VERY close.
Jackrabbits are really hit and miss. I used to do well out by Dugway but last I hunted there, a couple years ago, there wasn't much left. The best bet is to just go find some sagebrush and give it a shot.
There was another good spot west of Salt Lake. I forget the exit but it was on the north side of I-80 after Delle but before Knolls.


----------



## HGD

If you have the money to buy a varment rifle a 17 predator will reach out and touch them. If you are more like me and don't have bookoo bucks I like my 243 with a 50 gr cause it also serves as my deer rifle. with a heavier load of course. there ar coyotes all over Utah and with the price of thier hide so low......a lot more of them. Good luck


----------



## scattergunner

rugerdogdog said:


> Prairie dogs are not hard to come by in Utah. You just have to know where to look. The closest ones to SLC are up past Evanston, Wy...


Soooooo... That's be in Wyoming and not Utah, right... :lol: 

But in reality, there are no prairie dogs anywhere to shoot. Utah, Wyoming, and definately not in Montana. So don't even try. :lol:


----------



## bigbuckhunter64

> Soooooo... That's be in Wyoming and not Utah, right...
> 
> But in reality, there are no prairie dogs anywhere to shoot. Utah, Wyoming, and definately not in Montana. So don't even try.
> scattergunner
> 
> Posts: 292
> Joined: Sep 21, '07, 1:36
> Private messageMSNM/WLM


Are you kidding? :? Have you been down on I 70 between Green River and the Colorado state line. There are prairie dogs everywhere.


----------



## rugerdogdog

Actually that was the spot that I went to this year and there are nowhere near as many as there were years past.


----------



## scattergunner

bigbuckhunter64 said:


> Soooooo... That's be in Wyoming and not Utah, right...
> 
> But in reality, there are no prairie dogs anywhere to shoot. Utah, Wyoming, and definately not in Montana. So don't even try.
> scattergunner
> 
> Posts: 292
> Joined: Sep 21, '07, 1:36
> Private messageMSNM/WLM
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding? :? Have you been down on I 70 between Green River and the Colorado state line. There are prairie dogs everywhere.
Click to expand...

No, not kidding... :wink: None, zip, zilch, nunca... :lol:


----------

